# Countdown to the big 30



## tucker01 (Mar 20, 2006)

Alrighty a new Journal... I will try to stick with this the best that I can.  Anyway just wanna be doing a little better with improving myself before my 30th birthday.  I have left almost 3 months to prep for the results.

I have been very lack with my work out routine and diet for the past 9 months.  So now is the time to clean them up some what.  

I am weighing in at 215lbs. would like to be at 200-205lbs

Supps right now are just Fish oil, Multi, and Protein Powder.  However I will be incorporating DS Melting point, AMP, Basic cuts, and Lipo-Ultra.

Training during the initial phase will be full body 3 time/per week with 2 cardio (Bike) sessions per week.  Plus one Hockey Game, and when the season is over Ball Hockey.

Couple new things in my life.  Just started a new Job a few weeks ago, so I am not sure how available I will be for updates yet.  And well we (Wife and I) are expecting our second child.  She is 14 weeks and due in Sept.  We are pretty Excited.

So time to get things started.  My main focus will be cleaning up my diet, but I will be more concerned with that after I return from Vancouver the beginning of April.

Any questions or comments are welcome.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 20, 2006)

Congrats.    This is going to be a big year for you.  Good luck with the goals, too.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2006)

Definatly Congrats on the 2nd addition my Friend!!! I'll be along for the ride, I am also doing Fullbody 3 times a week, great plan of attack!!!


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 20, 2006)

yes, congrats!!

GL with the new goals, I will be following my fellow canuck...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 21, 2006)

Congrats on the addition!     I guess a bunch of us are doing FB routines.   Put down the pizza and beer if you want to lose 15 pounds.....haha


----------



## sara (Mar 31, 2006)

Good luck IainDaniel and Congrats


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 31, 2006)

Yo ID, you'd better update this thing buddy...and congrats.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 1, 2006)

Where are you Iain!!!! Let me know how you like the MP. Good luck and I'll be here


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks everyone.

Yeah I am in Vancouver right now.... until wednesday.  Then this Journal will be in full swing.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 2, 2006)

Quick little jog on the treadmill this am 

3km's

Will do some weights this aft, at the shitty hotel gym


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2006)

what is your routine going to look like?

Maybe you should base it off of 2 different days (day A and day B) that way, if you are pressed for time due to the new job or pregnant wife, you can get in there and only train 2 times that week and still get everything done without having to worry about missing a day which you would if you had a day 3.  

like:

mon- workout A
tues- bike
wed- workout B
thurs- off
fri- workout (A) or off if you don't have time
sat- bike (or workout A if you missed it on friday)
sun- off
mon- workout B (if you got to perform workout A at the end of the week or start this week with workout A again and move on).....etc....

Circuit type supersets can work really well for decreasing the time in the gym, increasing work capacity, and increasing caloric expenditure.  Sometime like lower/upper/core cirtuit.

circuit 1
squat
chin up
plank
rest 60-90sec

circuit 2
RDL
overhead DB press
crunches
rest 60-90sec

stretch and go home.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 2, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> what is your routine going to look like?
> 
> Maybe you should base it off of 2 different days (day A and day B) that way, if you are pressed for time due to the new job or pregnant wife, you can get in there and only train 2 times that week and still get everything done without having to worry about missing a day which you would if you had a day 3.
> 
> ...


 
Hey P,

Yeah I don't see having any problems fitting in my workouts.  Plan was Mon, Wed, Fri/Sat (depending on time)

A/B sessions,  that I basically took from the retard training program thread.  Figured it would be a good place to start since I have been so inconsitent over the past while.  Plan was to shorten RI's on a weekly basis.  Ideally I would like to get into a circuit pattern, but don't think my conditioning is up to par.

Hockey season is over now... lost in the final 2 games to none.  So ball hockey will be Tuesday evenings on a full rink indoors that gets stupidly hot during the summer.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2006)

was that the program that I wrote?  Or was it one of cowpimps?

Can you post it up..I don't remember because I am infact a retard.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 4, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> workout A
> front squat
> DB bench press
> step up
> ...


.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 4, 2006)

Another 3 km jog this am. 

Not gonna post the workouts cause all they have is some shitty life fitness universal system. Back home tomorrow though


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 4, 2006)

I like that split, best of wishes to you BRother Ian!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 10, 2006)

Looks like a good workout plan Iain! Be better if you post in here


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Ahem* C'mon Iain....post!  So are you going with that A B workout you posted? What's the volume going to be like? I'm thinking of doing something similar. We should do the same thing.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 13, 2006)

Yep A/B full body workouts for about 4 weeks, initially with higher reps 10-15 working down the RI after each cycle.

You will see a workout in here tonite.  Will I post weights? depends if my ego can handle showing the public the light weights I will be throwing around.

What are you trying to acheive?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2006)

Right now my main goal is consistency. Actually going to the gym when I plan to. Eventually I'd like to trim down a bit again, get rid of the love handles! Have you started the MP yet? 

I'll get on board with A/B full body w/o's. What's the RI's to start with? How many sets of each exercise? I think I'll try and workout Mon, Wed and Saturday.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 13, 2006)

Yeah I am basically the same viewpoint you are.  
Starting MP after the easter weekend.  
I am starting with 60 sec RI's  ( might be a little ambitious)  3 sets  Probably same days as you.  However I have Ball Hockey Tuesday nights and want to fit in some more cardio.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2006)

Alright, cool. I'll start the program on Saturday morning. I want to fit in more cardio as well. I'm thinking maybe 3 mornings a week for 45min. But I don't want to overcommit myself and set myself up to fail right away LOL.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 13, 2006)

LOL.

What about your diet?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> LOL.
> 
> What about your diet?


I plan to "clean" everything up. Not perfect but better than it is now. Back to good carbs and only in the morning. A lot of chicken and fish (though not cooked the healthiest  ) What about you?


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 13, 2006)

Still playing around with things.  But for the most part it will be pretty clean.  My 30th b-day is just over 2 months away, and that is my goal.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Still playing around with things.  But for the most part it will be pretty clean.  My 30th b-day is just over 2 months away, and that is my goal.


Awwww yes. The big 3-0. How are you handling that transition?


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 13, 2006)

Piece of cake I am still 16 at heart.   The only hard birthday I had was 24 for whatever reason


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Piece of cake I am still 16 at heart.   The only hard birthday I had was 24 for whatever reason


That's funny, my hardest was 24! That was the birthday I got the battleaxe tattoo down my ribs without Lisa knowing! LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 17, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> You will see a workout in here tonite.


Hello?!? Iain?!? Are you here? C'mon buddy, what's happening?


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 17, 2006)

Alright Dave.  Here we go

Weighing in at 222.4 lbs after a day of easter gluttony.

Diet should look like the following

Meal 1
Homemade Crepes (oatbran, eggwhites, Protein powder, and water to thin out)
Organic Yogurt
Strawberries
Banana
Fish oil

Meal 2
Protein Powder
Oatbran
Skim Milk

Meal 3
Eziekel Bread
Turkey Breast
Mustard
Salad (w/ Walnuts, fibre one)
Newmans own Dressing 

Meal 4
Chicken
Whole Grain Rice
Fish oil

Meal 5
Some Dead Animal (Lean protein source)
Fibrous Veggie
Fish oil

Meal 6
CC
Natty PB
Sweetener

I have also Started MP and Sesamin today

Dosing will be as follows
MP 8 caps a day
Sesamin 2 caps a day
Fish oil 6 caps a day.
Hopefully the sides won't be too dramatic 

Workout will be posted later


Fibre one


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 17, 2006)

Great, looks like good meals Iain. I ate horribly all weekend, and southern food!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 18, 2006)

Ok here is yesterday's workout.  And yes I am a fat fuck and weak as shit.
60 secs RI were alot harder then I expected.  Doh!  Why do I become so inconsisten with my training.  I am like a fucking Yo-Yo

*workout A*
front squat 12,10,10,8
DB bench press 14,10,10,10
step up 12,10,10
bent over BB row 12,10,10,10
skull crushers 10,10,10

Notice no weights posted.  When I am satisfied with what I am moving around, I will begin posting these again.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 18, 2006)

A new baby   Why didn't you tell me soon?   

Congrats!! 

Yeah, I would think about adding those things I mentioned to you to help combat the sides.  Especially if you are playing hockey still.  I have a high tolerance for pain and let me tell ya, when the sides hit, I would crawl in a corner like a little baby.  It hurts like a motha fucker.  Start the stuff now instead of waiting til the sides come.  Trust me, you will be thankful.  Oh and expect some water retention


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 18, 2006)

Welcome back to the game


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 18, 2006)

Man I didn't tell you either.

Even some of my friends from when I was a kid said I forgot to tell them 

So it is pretty bad the cramping eh? How long did it take to kick in?

I will look into some Potassium Magnesium and Taurine

Should I be low Carbing with this product? I thought that cause more cramping?

BTW I plan on keeping this stack for close to 2 months, am I nuts? LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 18, 2006)

Listen to Jodi, the pain and cramps WILL be bad. For me the lethargy and mood swings were bad as well. 

C'mon, post the weights. If I post'em you can post'em!!! And what's this 4 set crap? Trying to one up me? LOL!!!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 18, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Man I didn't tell you either.
> 
> Even some of my friends from when I was a kid said I forgot to tell them
> 
> ...


Don't low carb it for more than 1 day at a time or you will feel it 

Cramps took a few weeks to kick in.  So doesn't MP though too


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 18, 2006)

ID, move this journal to MM.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 18, 2006)

HAhahaha.........man the pressure


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 18, 2006)

You'll get much better advice over there.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 19, 2006)

Um Ball hockey last night.   Legs are really not happy with me right now


----------



## Jodi (Apr 19, 2006)

You aren't cramping yet are you?


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 19, 2006)

No. Just not used to running. 

Plus my legs were a little tender from my workout the day before.

I expected this. 

Oh and don't worry when they kick in you will be the first I notify LOL


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 23, 2006)

Alright one week in with this stack.  Notice some increase in Temp feeling,  also bloating (water retention) kicks in pretty good.  

Other then that everything is honky dory.

Will try to be more regular with my journal.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 23, 2006)

what stack?


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 23, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Dosing will be as follows
> Melting Point  8 caps a day
> Sesamin 2 caps a day
> Fish oil 6 caps a day.



I know Fish oil isn't really anything out of the ordinary, but dosing with MP seems to be beneficial


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 26, 2006)

Things are going well.  Ball Hockey last night, legs aren't as messed up as last week.  Thank god that was a good 4 days recovery.

On a side note I have been having some back pains, in my lower back.  Figured it was just my bad back, but I did nothing to aggrevate it.  So we will see how this goes.


----------



## tucker01 (May 1, 2006)

Starting the third week.

Weighing in at 216.0 lbs

No problems to report.

Might be picking up another night of hockey,  However this will be Ice Hockey.


----------



## tucker01 (May 1, 2006)

On the side.  Literally just got back from my wifes ultrasound appointment.  Was really cool, and we had an awesome technician.  He was so thorough about what he is doing and fun.  Anyway everything is going well.  Baby looks healthy.  The Sex of the baby will be a suprise.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 1, 2006)

Glad to hear things are going well and that the baby looks healthy!! Have you still been making your workouts?


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 1, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Starting the third week.
> 
> Weighing in at 216.0 lbs
> 
> ...



As opposed to tonsil hockey?

I am looking forward to reading this puppy, I loved sesathin and want to see some feedback on Melting Point.  I don't think I would take it after the whole M1T cramping fiasco, but who knows.


----------



## tucker01 (May 1, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Glad to hear things are going well and that the baby looks healthy!! Have you still been making your workouts?


 
Yep  in the grove.




			
				Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> As opposed to tonsil hockey?
> 
> I am looking forward to reading this puppy, I loved sesathin and want to see some feedback on Melting Point. I don't think I would take it after the whole M1T cramping fiasco, but who knows.


 
Right now I play Ball Hockey once a week, indoors at an arena.  So it is a shit load of running.

Yeah I am worried about the cramping as well.  There has been a little bit of lethargy.


----------



## tucker01 (May 8, 2006)

Alright so I picked up Ice Hockey on Sunday nights.  Hat Trick should have been 4 goals in a 6-2 win.  Don't know if this has anything to do with the supps.  But my endurance was in the shitter, and quads were fatigued very easily.

Then Tonite, the back pumps began oh the joy beginning of week 4.  I can deal with them right now.  Ball Hockey tomorrow night should be interesting.


----------



## aggies1ut (May 8, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Alright so I picked up Ice Hockey on Sunday nights.  Hat Trick should have been 4 goals in a 6-2 win.  Don't know if this has anything to do with the supps.  But my endurance was in the shitter, and quads were fatigued very easily.
> 
> Then Tonite, the back pumps began oh the joy beginning of week 4.  I can deal with them right now.  Ball Hockey tomorrow night should be interesting.


Hmmm may or may not be the MP side efffects kickin' in. Any cramping?


----------



## tucker01 (May 8, 2006)

nope no cramping yet.

Just an FYI these are like a pump in the lower back after Hypers or Deads


----------



## tucker01 (May 15, 2006)

Well it seems that instance of a back pump was just that one instance.

Still no cramping, the only note is a decreased libido. This occured when I used Sesamin previously, wonder if MP has any impact?

Weight hasn't changed much. still hovering around 216lbs. However wife said she notices me getting leaner out of no where yesterday. This is because I walk around the house in boxers most of the time.

So starting week 5 Still at 8 caps MP, 2 sesamin, 6 fishoil, and now 6 Basic Cuts a day.

Oh and I just ate a shit load of pasta, tummy all bloated.

We got smoked in hockey last night short bench only three guys on the bench.  Ball hockey tomorrow night.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 15, 2006)

Sounds like your doing well! Hows the rest of life? Nice to see a post


----------



## tucker01 (May 15, 2006)

doing alright... not as consitent in my diet as I would like to be.  Life in general is alright.  Reoccurance of Phantom Smells.  Back is doing well.  Wife is healthy with the expected little one.  Kyle is growing up too fast.  

Gots me a new car Pontiac G6 GT.  Nice ride. especially when work covers it 

How about yourself?  See you are going on your cruise this week, that will be awesome.  Hows work?


----------



## Rocco32 (May 15, 2006)

Work sucks big time. About the phantom smells...are you seeing anyone? 

I've been HORRIBLE on my diet!! But at least I'm working out. I just have trouble with diet when I know I'll be on a cruise with 24hr buffett!!

Congrats on the car...though I hate pontiacs!!!

Still hitting the gym?


----------



## tucker01 (May 15, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Work sucks big time. About the phantom smells...are you seeing anyone?
> 
> I've been HORRIBLE on my diet!! But at least I'm working out. I just have trouble with diet when I know I'll be on a cruise with 24hr buffett!!
> 
> ...


 
Went to the doc today.  It got me no where... go figure.  She attributed it to Migrane Auras, but talking to Trouble and Bandaidwoman has me doubting that.  I dunno, just something I am going to have to deal with I guess.

Workouts are here and there usually twice a week plus ice hockey and ball hockey.  I understand what you are saying WRT to your vacation, that mindset always sets in a few weeks before hand like a countdown LOL. or as I like to call it prepreation for the trip 

What is so bad about your job?  Quit Lisa can take care of you now  

Why no love for the Pontiac,  I am impressed with the G6


----------



## Rocco32 (May 16, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Went to the doc today.  It got me no where... go figure.  She attributed it to Migrane Auras, but talking to Trouble and Bandaidwoman has me doubting that.  I dunno, just something I am going to have to deal with I guess.
> 
> Workouts are here and there usually twice a week plus ice hockey and ball hockey.  I understand what you are saying WRT to your vacation, that mindset always sets in a few weeks before hand like a countdown LOL. or as I like to call it prepreation for the trip
> 
> ...


Can you go to a different doctor?

I'm just bored in my job right now and other things I can't really talk about. I'm ready to go to Burger King  I've already thought of letting Lisa be the breadwinner LOL. She hasn't gone for it yet 

I owned 2 pontiacs (used) and both broke down on me and was hell trying to get fixed. Ever since I'm weary of Pontiacs. The G6 looks cool though


----------



## tucker01 (May 18, 2006)

DOMS seem to be lasting longer.  Just started this week.  Not fun.


----------



## sara (Jun 29, 2006)




----------

